# First Fish from the Yak (photo's now attached)



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

G'day All

Happy to report I have caught my first fish, in fact I got 6. Went out early Sat morning on the run out tide with the new rod & soft plastics in hand.

First cast I let the SP go to the bottom, gigged it up & let it fall back down & bang the rod bent over, after a bit of panic I settled down & brought in a nice sized tailor (they really make a mess of the SP's).

A few more tailor later I moved down the river & scored an estuary perch (highlight of the morning). It was a pretty reasonable size & took me a little while to get in. I finished off with a nice flatty drifting over the sandflat drop off near a bunch of weed beds. You definitely have to get use to taking your time or you'll end up in the drink.

For the record I was using Berkely gulps 3 inch minnowÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s brown in colour & 2g cone shaped heads. Thanks for the advice about retrieving them slowly, it works.

So i'm pretty stoked & ready for more action next week. 
Cheers to all

Jeffo


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice one Jeffo  , you're off and running. I'm sure there will be many more to come.

With the photo's, you probably need to resize them in photo editor or similar. Recommended size is around 100kb's.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Jeffo, that is a superb start. Are you saying it was your first fish on sp and on the yak. If so that was a top effort. Especially getting the EP. Did you feel the headshakes?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Jeffo. Welcome aboard mate  & congrats on the first fish - Well done


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats on the fish there Jeffo.. I havent been lucky enough yet But havent had a day of good enough weather ..Been for a couple of peddles and flicked a couple of softyies around after work but only limited time ....
The weather will come ....Cant wait     

:arrow: Tight lines and keep paddling :arrow:


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Great fish there!!! 8) Tailor make a mess out of most things besides 80lb trace or wire!!  Mind you I have left a few tailor a bit messy after basting cooking and eating them!!!

Sounds like you had a great time. Keep it going. 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice fish Jeffo, congratulations.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSjKBPsAAD1fgAASYIfAEBLy1AA//9+gMAFNUQNAppiTCY0JPQ0mT0nqbKGGhkNMmgGIaaaNDRg1PQk9TJT9DU8pqMjIAaHqGCCzn1YupquU2a1bP/E20Gu3P3N74pfPCs1n8IuCP1jENKXXdp/jqCVI4KildWznpiLx5TbmivGPFN8x07ct6rweN+j+jccy07oQTyDKKkfejTGLmkEcdejLdanz0jpBE2nX5td8Nu382RqutaYBIdAUGfj8V8CFyS+SDDF1MDCf59pL+D6vrOtypRdgiajyXagemHSikssmqxPcyI7vD4WDMUW7yzBrrXYd0sAb43LNvbLGJCLQ5PaDUzoFDXPYoGrE41qgHNhygcYEZWJY60BydpA5X0ZvniH8XV7acCa0DClNpWMcyoKSnznZGGIi6DuIqROPV27ycYkamBYo6wghEaOl3FXwEoHYXUNKU29Z8dFS0KPN/8XckU4UJAoygT7A


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice looking little yak Jeffo. 8)


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hi jeffo welcome, i like your ride and a nice fish too


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Thumbs up on the result Jeffo. Must have been a real buzz first time out. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great result Jeffo and nice to see the yak [nice rig] and EP :wink:


----------

